# Piper had her babies!



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Piper had 1 doe and 1 buck today! Just in time too. I have to work tomorrow so I thought she was going to wait another day.They are doing great! The white and brown one is the girl.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh how cute! Look at the little pink noses  Nice colors too, congrats!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing like some baby goat cuteness to make your day.  They are gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so glad you got to be home for these little cuties


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What cuties! Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love them! That little tri colored with the white head is to die for.And I love the golden color on the other.Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so cute! I love the little bucks pose in the last picture. Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable...congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word...the adorableness! Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone! They are doing great. Eating, pooping, peeing, and hopping. I love the hopping!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! Love the coloring on that buck! The 2nd pic of the doe made me laugh, she looks like she is very sassy with attitude there haha  Beautiful babies!


----------

